# [solved]No keyboard, no mouse, evdev not found

## johnklug

I just upgraded my system.

My Xorg.0.log says evdev is not loaded, and it can't be found.  I assume from other posts the Nvidia driver should not be looking for evdev?

[  1034.336] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module evdev

[  1034.336] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  1034.336] (II) Unloading evdev

[  1034.336] (EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[  1034.336] (EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

[  1034.336] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lite-On Technology IBM Enhanced Performance Wireless USB Keyboard and Mouse (/dev/input/event7)

[  1034.336] (**) Lite-On Technology IBM Enhanced Performance Wireless USB Keyboard and Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

I found an old post that said for the Nvidia binary driver, xorg.conf only needs to mention the video board, so I simplified the xorg.conf file, which did not help:

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder62)  Tue Jan  6 09:43:54 PST 2009

Section "Device"

    Identifier    "Nvidia Card"

    Driver        "nvidia"

EndSection

Here are my xorg server use flags, if any help:

tvscribe log # equery uses xorg-server

[ Legend : U - final flag setting for installation]

[        : I - package is installed with flag     ]

[ Colors : set, unset                             ]

 * Found these USE flags for x11-base/xorg-server-1.13.4:

 U I

 - - dmx         : Build the Distributed Multiheaded X server

 - - doc         : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc). It is recommended to enable per package instead

                   of globally

 + + ipv6        : Adds support for IP version 6

 - - kdrive      : Build the kdrive X servers

 - - minimal     : Install a very minimal build (disables, for example, plugins, fonts, most drivers, non-critical

                   features)

 + + nptl        : Enable support for Native POSIX Threads Library, the new threading module (requires linux-2.6

                   or better usually)

 - - static-libs : Build static libraries

 + + suid        : Enable setuid root program, with potential security risks

 - - tslib       : Build with tslib support for touchscreen devices

 + + udev        : Enable sys-fs/udev integration (device discovery, power and storage device support, etc)

 - - xnest       : Build the Xnest server

 + + xorg        : Build the Xorg X server (HIGHLY RECOMMENDED)

 - - xvfb        : Build the Xvfb server

Last edited by johnklug on Mon Jun 17, 2013 4:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## The Doctor

 *johnklug wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> [  1034.336] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module evdev
> ...

 

Welcome to the forums.

Just a guess, but I don't think evdev is installed based on the above output. I would try emerge -av1 x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev if it is already installed or xorg still fails, try emerge -av1 $(qlist -IC x11-drivers/*) to rebuild x11's drivers. This is actually a good practice after an xorg update.[/quote]

A final thought: while there is nothing wrong with the way you posted the information, the norm here is to use code tags rather than list tags. This makes it a little easier to read.

EDIT: Actually, I think this is the same problem as  this topic. Basically, the requirements for your xorg config have changed. The solution appears to be in the second to last post.

----------

## johnklug

Thanks.  That worked.  The reason I thought that edev was not needed was this post:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-891314-start-0.html

After installing xf86-input-evdev the problem went away.

There must be no portage dependencies on edev on my system, because I did a deep rebuild on world.

Of course, my system does not have HAL either, but I assume HAL is now deprecated?

----------

